# je vous en prie / je  t'en prie (prier)



## yousef

Hola a tod@s, por favor necesito si alguien me puede ayudar con esto,  
**** Anglais. Martine (Mod...)

 "mais je t'en prie"  .

 Muchas gracias a todo@s


----------



## mel124

No sé si hay una ''expresión'' en español que quiere decir exactamente la misma cosa pero, quiere decir ''Por favor''.

Ejemplo:

Mais je t'en prie, ne t'en vas pas / ne le fais pas.
Pero por favor, no te vas / no haz lo.


----------



## Clicko

mel124 said:


> Mais je t'en prie, ne t'en vas pas / ne le fais pas.
> Pero por favor, no te vas / no haz lo.


 
Mais je t'en prie, ne t'en vas pas / ne le fais pas.
Pero por favor, no te vayas / no lo hagas.  

( también podría decirse: _te lo suplico_, no te vayas, no lo hagas)


----------



## mel124

Gracias para la corrección!!!  !


----------



## yousef

gracias a tod@s

merci


----------



## maritwins

Nueva pregunta​
hola a todos!!

*je vous en prie*

esta expresión aparece mucho en mi libro de francés. creo que significa "de nada" al contestar a "merci" pero no estoy del todo segura... ¿estoy en lo correcto?

gracias!!


----------



## lpfr

Literalmente significa "se lo ruego". Como respuesta a "merci", quiere decir "de nada", pero en otros contextos quiere decir "por favor" o "le ruego". Se lo dice por ejemplo cuando le das precedencia a alguien y le pides que la tome (manteniéndole la puerta abierta, por ejemplo). Y cuando la toma, la persona dice "merci".


----------



## Elisabeth de Noruega

Nueva pregunta​Hola!

Como se diría en español la frase siguiente:

*Je vous prie de nous envoyer* votre CV.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Bachua45

la respuesta seria: le ruego nos envien


----------



## gustave

Bachua45 said:


> la respuesta seria: le ruego nos envien


mejor, no?


----------



## COMPADRITO

Depende les ruego nos envie (Usted) les ruego nos envien (Ustedes) sin saber cuantas personas hay del otro lado, la opción abierta por gustave es la mejor.


----------



## gustave

COMPADRITO said:


> Depende les ruego nos envie (Usted) les ruego nos envien (Ustedes) sin saber cuantas personas hay del otro lado, la opción abierta por gustave es la mejor.


Bueno, compadrito, entiendo que hay una, sino sería "vos CV".


----------



## Elisabeth de Noruega

Gracias a ustedes


----------



## Erazo

Me podrían contestar comment se traduit : je vous emprie


----------



## iran

je vous emprie 
¿Quizá quieres decir: je vous en prie?

Se suele utilizar como forma muy educada de decir "de nada" sería una especie de "se lo ruego".


----------



## Gévy

Hola erazo:

¡Bienvenido al foro!

La escritura correcta sería: Je vous en prie.
Su traducción está en el diccionario.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

No obstante, "le ruego me disculpe/perdone" no se dice "excusez moi je vous en prie" (o se puede decir "je vous en prie de m'excuser"?)

Siempre me confundía con esa


----------



## Gévy

Hola Dingo:

_*Je vous en prie*_ sirve para contestar.

Le ruego me perdone: _*Je vous prie *_de m'excuser. (sin "en").


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Gévy,

Pero también puede servir para insistir en algo, no? Para darle énfasis de alguna manera (como el "se lo ruego" del WR)....

En el Roland Garros, me sorprendí cuando el arbitro, para pedir silencio,  decía :

- Silence s'il vous plait.
Y si la gente no se callaba
- Je vous en prie (y no "je vous prie")

Más tarde me dijeron que se puede utilizar en los "2" casos/sentidos. Por eso el thread anterior . Estaban en lo correcto mis amigos, no?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Sí, efectivamente se puede usar así, te lo han dicho bien. 

Se podría resumir así:

Se lo ruego = je vous en prie
Le ruego (que) = je vous prie (de)

Je vous prie necesita una continuación de la frase, la precisión de lo que roguemos a la gente.

Pero en español es igual, si pides a la gente que no haga una cosa y sigue sin hacerte caso, acabas suplicando: Se lo ruego, callénse. O : les ruego que se callen.

Veo bastante paralelismo entre las fórmulas francesas y españolas. ¿Sería muy disitinto en Perú?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Si, en realidad ahora que me lo explicas (tan simple y claramente  como siempre) ya entiendo mejor 

Es lo mismo por aquí.

Muchas gracias


----------



## auberns

Nueva pregunta​Bonjour,

je cherche une traduction simple de "je vous en prie" ou "je t'en prie" lorsqu'on est dans la situation suivante: deux personnes arrivent en même temps à une porte, et la 1ère personne dit "je t'en prie" à la 2nde pour la laisser passer

ce qu'il me vient à l'esprit:
"tú primero" o "Ud primero"
"pasa" o "pase"
j'ai vu la traduction "se lo ruego", mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu, donc je ne suis pas convaincu.

je cherche qqc d'un peu plus formel
merci bien
Nicolas


----------



## marcelanda

Pase usted / Pase por favor

Le ruego es más bien cuando estás pidiendo algo: _Je vous en prie, accordez-moi ce service._


----------



## franrosme

Nueva pregunta​¿Qué significa en francés "Asseyez-vous, je vous prie."
Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

"Siéntese por favor".


----------



## franrosme

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mb32

Nueva pregunta​ Para agradecer algo tambien se dice
Je vous en prie? Es lo mismo que decir Merci?
Está bien decir Je t' en prie tambien para agradecer pero a una persona a quien se trate de tu? O  “ Je vous en prie “ es una expresion que se la dice tanto para “Usted“ o “tu“ y no puede ser cambiada?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que es el equivalente a nuestro "De nada", cuando alguien nos ha agradecido (a nosotros) algo.

Quizá para responder a alguien a quien tuteas no se emplee una fórmula tan cortés, sino "de rien".

A ver si nos lo pueden aclarar los que de verdad saben.
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La explicación de Pinairun es acertada. Es una contestación al gracias. Pero también es una fórmula de cortesía que usamos para insistir para que alguien haga algo : te/se lo ruego (sí, no se corte, hágalo); o para invitar a alguien a pasar, a sentarse, a hablar...


----------



## mb32

Muchas Gracias por la aclaracion, me queda solo la duda si es correcto decir 
“je t'en prie“ para decir un “De nada“ de una manera informal o la unica manera informal de decir “De nada“ es con “De rien“

Gracias nuevamente por sus respuestas
Au revoir


----------



## Gévy

Hola mb32:

Je t'en prie o je vous en prie, son muy formales. Lo corriente es contestar al "merci" con "de rien" o "il n'y a pas de quoi".


----------



## jess111

Si se me permite aportar mi tributo lexical: no olvidemos el 'mais' ausente de 'je vous en prie' la forma coloquial castellana màs pròxima de 'mais je vous/te en prie' es  '!como no, adelante!'  

Bizzzzzzzs


----------



## naolinco

De acuerdo con Jess111,

El "mais" al inicio le agrega un toque de insistencia que puede ser igualmente voluntad de mostrarse servicial o magnánimo; pero (o por lo mismo) le quita un poco del formalismo del puro "je t'/vous en prie". Expresiones usadas en México que me parecen acercarse serían "Para servirle", "A sus órdenes" o "Pero por favor..."

saludos


----------



## mb32

Gracias a todos por los ejemplos. Siempre es bueno tener distintos puntos de vista. 
Saludos


----------



## imot3p

Nueva pregunta​
Hola todos/as busco la traduccion de este frase en espanol
*Je vous prie de bien vouloir considérer*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Ruego a usted tenga a bien considerar/tomar en consideración..._


----------



## Socheu

Hola !

Como podria traducir "Je vous/t'en prie" en espanol?

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se lo ruego, te lo ruego.

Pero depende del contexto.
Podría significar: Por favor/Adelante.

- Je peux ?
- Je vous en prie !

Si nos pones la frase, mucho mejor.


----------



## Socheu

Nueva pregunta​ Pour le contexte de :

-Je peux?
-Je vous en prie !

-Merci !
-Je vous en prie!

Gracias !!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Socheu said:


> -Je peux?
> -Je vous en prie !
> 
> -Merci ! ¡Gracias!
> -Je vous en prie! ¡Por favor! / ¡De nada! / ¡No hay por qué! / ¿Pero de qué?


¡De nada!


----------



## Socheu

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## lila.fr

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​Bonjour !

J'ai un petit problème pour traduire la phrase suivante :

*'Je vous prie de trouver dans ce colis les documents demandés'.*

Il me semble que ça ne sonne pas très bien si on dit :
_
'Por favor encuentre en este paquete los documentos requeridos'_

Je vous remercie de me dire si ma phrase est correcte où de m'en proposer une autre qui serait plus idiomatique!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Propongo:"Los documentos requeridos/solicitados los encontrará en el paquete adjunto."


----------



## lila.fr

Merci beaucoup, ça me va très bien !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Une autre formule de politesse serait: *Sírvase* encontrar...


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Une autre formule de politesse serait: *Sírvase* encontrar...


Tal vez más conminatoria que "je vous prie de"...(aquí se ruega en la otra parece que se exige)


----------



## manuelete

Puede significar "de nada", pero no "por favor". Vous pouvez me donner le stylo, je vous en prie? (no tiene sentido). El equivalente en castellano sería "Faltaría más" o "Por supuesto". "Vous pouvez me donner le stylo? Oui, je vous en prie."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Manuelete:


> Puede significar "de nada", pero no "por favor".



Si lees este hilo desde el principio, verás que estás afirmando algo que no es cierto.

Una cosa es decir "por favor" cuando pides una cosa (en este caso sería "s'il vous plaît" o "je vous prie"); otra es decir "por favor" en el sentido de "se lo ruego", que es lo que en este hilo estamos tratando y que corresponde a "je vous en prie".


----------



## scorpio1984

Bachua45 said:


> la respuesta seria: le ruego nos envien


 
Perdón, pero esto así no me suena nada bien, lo veo como una traducción literal del francés que no queda bien. SerÍa:

LES RUEGO QUE NOS ENVIEN...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Es correcto omitir _que_:


> DPD
> Además, en el caso de que el complemento de _rogar_ sea una  oración subordinada con verbo en forma personal (_Te ruego que me  perdones_), es posible suprimir la conjunción _que,_ práctica  común en la lengua escrita (→ que,  2.1.2):  _«Le rogamos de la manera más atenta se sirva publicar la siguiente  carta»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 29.9.96).


----------



## skizzz

Hola !

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la façon avec laquelle ont dit "je vous en prie" (vouvoiement), mais dans le sens s'excuser

plus précisément ici, c'est lorsque l'on coupe quelqu'un, comme : oui, je vous en prie, continuez

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Skizzz,

Bienvenue sur le forum !

On emploie le verbe rogar : *se lo ruego *
Mais on pourrait également employer dans une phrase comme celle là, "por favor". Le sens n'est pas celui de s'excuser, mais plutôt d'inviter à faire quelque chose.


----------



## skizzz

Merci Gévy !


----------



## Gévy

De rien.


----------



## carocanoura

*Nueva pregunta*​
Muchas veces tu agradeces a alguien, "merci" y te contestan "je vous en prie" como devolviéndote el agradecimiento. En este caso qué significa? "gracias a usted"?
Graciasi


----------



## Paquita

Hola Carocanoura:
Bienvenida entre nosotros



carocanoura said:


> Muchas veces tu agradeces a alguien, "merci" y te contestan "je vous en prie"



En este caso equivale más o menos a "de nada" "no hay de qué" "es natural" "fue un placer"
Puede ser (me lo imagino) : le ruego no se tome la molestia de agradecérmelo


----------



## carocanoura

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Khirtas

Yo tengo visto "Je vous en prie" como traducción de " te acompaño en el sentimiento" no se si es correcto. Muchas Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Khirtas said:


> Yo tengo visto "Je vous en prie" como traducción de " te acompaño en el sentimiento" no se si es correcto. Muchas Gracias


No, *Khirtas*, no es correcto. La expresión "je vous en prie" no corresponde a la fórmula "te acompaño en el sentimiento" que por lo general se usa para dar el pésame a alguien que acaba de perder a un ser querido (présenter ses condoléances).


----------

